# Slasher or a mowing deck?



## Bill Fife (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a 2016 kobuta bx 25hp it has a mowing deck already fitted but would a slasher be a better option any help would be great ,many thanks from Bill.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Depends on what you plan on mowing.
Finish mower for lawn 
Brush mower for field or brush.


----------



## Bill Fife (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks Vince i mow low level grass and lots of Patterson curse


----------

